# Vidastech E61 group thermometer



## zuluafonu (Dec 3, 2015)

We (me and 4 other homebaristas from Romania) found a cheaper alternative to Eric's thermometer. We made I group buy, I paid $50 US for one, shipping included from South Korea. All the accessories needed for installing are included in the package. Here is the link.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Interesting...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think this was posted in another thread about Erics. Maybe it will get him to lower his prices a touch.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Good to see the temperature as the shot goes on. PID is set to 91C, temp. In the thermometer around 91-91.4C. Good reference video.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone want to organize a group buy on this? I'd love to get one.

There is a comparison between the Vidastech and Eric's thermometer here: http://mimesis-jaehyun.tistory.com/186 (use Google Translate)

EDIT: Google Translate isn't making much sense..


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

I was looking at Erics offering yesterday... but thought it was too dear.

At the risk of being shot down, I'm not sure if it's a case of smoke and mirrors, or it's a good buy, opinions please.

I'll be moving to a office leva, over the weekend, so it's all a bit new to me, but for the sum mentioned, I might be tempted.

I noticed most of the talk about these thermometers seem to be for HX machines [although I notice OP's machine].

Do you double boiler boys not use these?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

dont suppose there is an ENGLISH button is there ..... I cant figure out what to randomly click to buy one


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I would love to organize a group buy but being in Bulgaria it's going to be a bit difficult sending them to you lot..


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

wilse said:


> I was looking at Erics offering yesterday... but thought it was too dear.
> 
> At the risk of being shot down, I'm not sure if it's a case of smoke and mirrors, or it's a good buy, opinions please.
> 
> ...


I find mine incredibly useful. My machine has a very long flush needed atm and without the temp probe getting the flush routine right would have been complete guess work.

In addition of you want to experiment with a cooler or hotter extraction then the probe gives you the ability to get the group and water to the right temp.

I would seriously miss it if i had a HX without one.


----------

